# 3fter



## spinner_collis (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi boys and girls, 

thought I'd throw up some photos of my first build since I finally finished it today.
basically it's 900x445x445 with a false ceiling for the LED down lights. 

I did invest in some tools such as 40tooth circ saw blade and reverse cut jigsaw blades. So it did cost me a little bit more than I was expecting but I'm now looking at building a 4 bank so they'll come in handy!


----------



## Melzey (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks awesome


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 23, 2013)

mate that looks awesome! well done. Very classy


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a stein enclosure so I thought I could incorporate the down light concept. Makes it so much cleaner without cages and globes hanging from the roof.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 23, 2013)

Just need to learn how to Dow and plug so I can get rid of the screws!


----------



## Gruni (Feb 23, 2013)

That's why I use the halogens so that the lights aren't an eye sore. As for the screws you can get the plastic caps that let you hide them. Great job it looks excellent.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 23, 2013)

Gruni, I used the plastic caps but would like to try the Dow and plug method just to see how easy it is. I have a dalbard which has the and it gives it more of a professional look.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Feb 28, 2013)

bit of an odd question but can you post a picture a top / side view of the enclosure with the lid closed. I cant work out how those hinges work haha is there a slight 16mm gap at the back of the lid when its closed?

BTW totally going to borrow that idea, i quite like it. In the process of drawing one up now  thanks.


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great!  I love what you did with the heat light.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is a view for you skitz.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 2, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> Looks great!  I love what you did with the heat light.


There not heat lights, there LEDs and they do put out a little heat but not enough for my darwins. They are just for lighting. I'm still working out how to put them into a 4 bank without loosing large amounts of space.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 2, 2013)

Some more for you skitz


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures.. much appreciated  
I quite like it alot.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm looking at putting another downlighting in the centre with a red LED for night lighting and install a few surface sockets with timers and a single plug to the power point. Will post when done.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 5, 2013)

How much the 40tooth set you back ? Been looking at eBay quite expensive unless your gonna build a few but at the sametime you want a quality finish...


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can I ask what reptile will be going in here? It looks really good but if a snake is going to be in here what will stop it from touching the surface of the downlight as this would still be hot.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 5, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Can I ask what reptile will be going in here? It looks really good but if a snake is going to be in here what will stop it from touching the surface of the downlight as this would still be hot.



I run LED strip lighting but I have other LED lights for other purposes and have never found them to produce any significant heat. Are the LED downlights somehow different?


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> I run LED strip lighting but I have other LED lights for other purposes and have never found them to produce any significant heat. Are the LED downlights somehow different?


I may have made a mistake, I was assuming that the downlight was halogen to provide heat as with the Stein enclosures. I use a halogen down light in my bearded dragon enclosure for heat and it gets quite hot but as you rightly pointed out the LED version produces very little heat.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 5, 2013)

In the first post Spinner points out that LED downlights are being used and heat is produced by cord that has been routed into the base. I use halogen downlights for mine too and always ensure there is some sort of guard between my snake and the light.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gruni said:


> In the first post Spinner points out that LED downlights are being used and heat is produced by cord that has been routed into the base. I use halogen downlights for mine too and always ensure there is some sort of guard between my snake and the light.


Yeah missed that detail, you are right.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 30, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> How much the 40tooth set you back ? Been looking at eBay quite expensive unless your gonna build a few but at the sametime you want a quality finish...


Pick one up at bunnings for around $25
im doing 2 stack enclosures over the next few months so ill use it a bit


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 30, 2013)

So I brought a nice universal rock background at the sofar expo and thought I would show it of. Only slight problem is that the rock background extends over about 50% of the heat cord.
so I put in a halogen downlight in the light on the hot side.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 30, 2013)

And for some reason the pic is upside down? Don't know why it's right way up on the iPadiPad


----------

